# Kayak Fishing Report Upper Galveston Bay (Trinity)



## "Sting Ray" Steve (Oct 12, 2010)

Greetings Fishermen,

It has been an amazing few days of fishing in upper Galveston Bay. The recent cooler weather and rains have lowered our water temps and the fish have been responsive. The easterly flow of winds has also provided some exceptionally clear water conditions which has also helped fishing conditions in this area of the bay. Looking back at the calendar over the last three years for this time period, this stretch of fishing waters has been consistently productive. And, it just gets better as the next days and weeks go by....

On Monday, we fished along the Trinity River flats and found small pods of Redfish working schools of shad. This is the time of year for bait to really start congregating in this area, and this really draws in schools of hungry Trout and Reds. We drew most of our strikes throwing small soft plastic swim baits. Pearl and chartreuse were the go to colors. By mid morning, we already had several bruiser red fish on the stringer. Always great to feel the â€œthumpâ€ coming from the strike of a solid redfish taking your baitâ€¦ oh man, there is nothing like it....

We plan to fish this area through December so any fishermen that would like to get out with us for some excellent fall fishing should give us a call and lock in a spot. 

At Texas Coastal Kayak, we provide everything you need to have a great fishing experience. We provide instruction on kayaking, fishing from a kayak, what lures and baits to use, rigging tips, how to find fish and moreâ€¦.

For more information, give us a call at 713-501-0636.

Tight Lines!
*George Young*
Licensed Kayak Fishing Guide TPW
www.texascoastalkayak.com


----------

